# no signal when i play a 3D movie on my ps3 through Onkyo r960 7.1 :(



## alghaith (Apr 22, 2013)

Im using 4.1HDMI and Samsung ES8000 3DTV ..when i connect the ps3 through the tv the movie play fine but when i connect it to the home theater it didn't show at all: / .
Help plzzz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you certain that the Onkyo r960 is 3D capable? I dont think it is.


----------



## alghaith (Apr 22, 2013)

I Don't know if its support 3d.. do Home theater have to support it? No just pass the signal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you want to use the 3D portion of the BluRay yes the receiver must also be able to process it. You will need to just watch the non 3D BluRay if you want to use the HD audio.
You can also run the HDMI to the display and run optical to the receiver for the audio but you will only get Dolby digital or DTS 5.1


----------



## alghaith (Apr 22, 2013)

So o have to buy a new amplifier: / thx alot man. 
Another question.. how can i know if my Home theater support arc? I can't hear the audio from the tv on the speakers. How can i connect it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ARC is normally only available on the mid to higher end receivers. Only HDMI 1.4 supports that as well.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

alghaith said:


> So o have to buy a new amplifier: / thx alot man.
> Another question.. how can i know if my Home theater support arc? I can't hear the audio from the tv on the speakers. How can i connect it?


If your receiver doesn't support 3D, it won't support ARC either. These are both HDMI v1.4 features.

The cheapest thing to do would be to get an HDMI splitter. It's not terribly convenient to set up and use, but if it is only for 3D, maybe it isn't too bad. The wiring diagram would be something like this:

Receiver HDMI Output --> TV HDMI 1 Input (or whatever it is now)
PS3 --> Splitter Input
Splitter Output A --> Receiver PS3 Input
Splitter Output B --> TV HDMI 2 Input

For 2D viewing, everything would be as you have it now: Receiver on PS3 Input, TV on HDMI 1.
For 3D viewing, you would switch the TV to bypass the receiver: Receiver on PS3 input, TV on HDMI 2, mute the TV volume.

Here's a $50 splitter from PartsExpress:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=180-597


----------

